# Wrong blood test results! Anyone else had this?



## mountainlion (Aug 13, 2006)

I am trying to find out if anyone else has had incorrect blood test results.

Last year we wanted to have egg donation IVF, so we paid a few hundred pounds to have the required blood tests done at a London fertility hospital. This told us amongst other things, what blood group I was so I could be matched for egg donation. Unfortunately the result showed I was 'O NEGATIVE', which meant I had a much longer wait for donation at our chosen clinic, or twice the price to pay at another hospital with a shorter waiting list.
As medical and personal circumstanes dictated that we only had a 5 month window to complete our treatment in, we opted to spend all the savings we had on 1 course of treatment at I.M.Barcelona, rather than 2 courses of treatment at Ceram. Luckily this treatment worked and I have just had a lovely son.

As part of my pregnancy, the usual blood tests were carried out, including blood group, and I was told I was 'A POSITIVE'. Knowing this must be wrong we paid for further tests, which all showed the same 'A POSITIVE'. [All 4 consecutive tests showed 'A POSITIVE'.]
Incidently, out of 6 blood tests we had taken at the London hospital, 2 proved to be totally wrong, 2 were 'lost by the lab', and the final 2 I believe involved the blood samples being tested under the wrong name.
I believe the mistakes were made because the blood sample vials were not labelled at the time the blood was taken, neither were the lab sheets filled in.
Therefore if you notice that the blood sample bottles aren't labelled with your name when you have your bloods taken, don't be afraid to point this out.
[PS. Before anyones asks, no we haven't had any of our blood test money refunded, or anything else... In fact when their lab lost 2 of the samples, we were sent another bill for the 2 we had to go back to London to have retaken!!]
Mountain lion and cub.

[Note to MODERATOR; Details verifying everything included in this e-mail, and also identifying us have been sent to Ruth at Ceram.
Also a S.H.O.T. [Serious Hazards of Transfusion] incident has been reported as part of the S.H.O.T reporting scheme.]

*name of clinic removed by Moderator*


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

I don't think this has happened to us as I've had several tests in several places and they've all been the same but sounds pretty horrific negligence on the part of the UK clinic.
Something to watch out for, I guess.

roze


----------



## mountainlion (Aug 13, 2006)

With the moderators permission, I would like to say that this clinic has nothing to do with the Panorama program.
Mountainlion.


----------



## jogues (Jan 7, 2007)

hi mountainlion,
First congrats on your lovely baby and just to tell you that I insisted on having all the blood tests done at CIMA (The clinic of IM). We were taken there and chaperoned until we left the IM . I am a spaniard and I am appaled with the healthcare in this country (private or otherwise)

Besos (Kisses)


----------

